# Here we go.



## Locked (Feb 23, 2017)

White House signals crackdown on recreational marijuana. 

http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...-hints-at-crackdown-on-recreational-marijuana


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2017)

This is gonna get ugly.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 23, 2017)

One more reason for California Washington & Oregon to bug out.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> This is gonna get ugly.



It's been Orange Tinted and Ugly for a little over a month. At least for people of color, Gay and Transgender People. Now it will get ugly for us Pot smokers. I am not surprised. #SCROTUS is a narcissist and only cares about himself.

This is a lot less worse than the other day when he allowed the poisoning of our streams and rivers.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, states should get to decide if they want to discriminate against transgender people, be allowed to poison our waterways, deny poor people medical coverage, etc, etc, but heaven forbid that something like cannabis be decided by the states.  I agree with Rosebud....this is going to get ugly.


----------



## robertr (Feb 24, 2017)

Just don't move to Canada eh! To bad Obumma did not take marijuana off the bad drug list.
 The dems dropped the ball there.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 25, 2017)

I thought the repubs were all about states rights and smaller government... here's your chance, don't blow it!!!


----------



## hippy59 (Feb 25, 2017)

I didn't watch spicer talk but I did watch political name talk and he didn't mention weed one time. he did mention the bad Mexican drug dealers that wont be here long and that they bring all the stuff here and keep the money for them selves and that was gonna stop. we will see what happens. not jumping to conclusions like I did when I knew obumma was gonna do something with weed.

just saing


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 25, 2017)

Not sure Trumps doing all the "thinking" on this, someone else is fronting this through him.  Also sounded like a trial balloon, they're watching for our (the country's) next countermove and trying to gauge public sentiment.  I think though that we as citizens should touch base with our state representatives and let them know how we feel regarding these potential federal moves.  The states are invested in the MJ industry as a vehicle for generating revenue, so they've got a vested interest in going forward, let's hope so at least.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

The sky is falling,,the sky is falling,,run for your lives. Lol

Ill wait and see what happens. Maybe someone will talk him into backing off. Again,,not that it changes a damn thing for me here in Texas.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2017)

I love my state.. r. (Elaine Thompson/The Associated Press)

Washington&#8217;s Attorney General Bob Ferguson and Gov. Jay Inslee have vowed to defend the state&#8217;s legal marijuana law against a federal crackdown suggested Thursday by the White House.

Share story
Bob YoungBy Bob Young 
Seattle Times staff reporter
With White House press secretary Sean Spicer suggesting Thursday that the political name administration would crack down on states that have legal recreational marijuana, Washington Attorney General Bob Ferguson vowed to defend Washington state&#8217;s legal pot law.

&#8220;I will resist any efforts by the political name administration to undermine the will of the voters in Washington state,&#8221; Ferguson said in an interview.


Spicer said during a press briefing Thursday that the issue rests with the Justice Department. But he said, &#8220;I do believe that you&#8217;ll see greater enforcement of it.&#8221;

Related


White House expects Justice crackdown on legalized marijuana

He added it&#8217;s &#8220;something that the Department of Justice I think will be further looking into.&#8221; No details were provided.

Ferguson and Gov. Jay Inslee sent a letter to U.S. attorney general Jeff Sessions, dated Feb. 15 that laid out arguments for Washington&#8217;s state-regulated pot industry.

They said illegal dealing is being displaced by a tightly regulated industry that is projected to pay $272 million in taxes this fiscal year. That frees up law-enforcement officers to protect communities facing more pressing threats. They also noted that legal pot entrepreneurs must undergo criminal and financial background checks.


&#8220;Given the limited resources available for marijuana law enforcement, a return to &#8216;full&#8217; prohibition&#8217; is highly unlikely to end the illicit production, trafficking and consumption of marijuana,&#8221; wrote Ferguson and Inslee, who asked for a meeting with Sessions.

This is not a fight President Donald political name and his administration should pick, Inslee said earlier this month. &#8220;They would be on the wrong side of history,&#8221; the governor said.

Ferguson said his lawyers are already &#8220;quite prepared&#8221; to argue against a federal crackdown but will begin reviewing strategies now that Spicer has sent the administration&#8217;s first signals about recreational marijuana.

&#8220;When he talks about &#8216;greater enforcement,&#8217; I take that seriously,&#8221; said Ferguson, whose legal team twice prevailed over political name&#8217;s lawyers in federal court decisions on the president&#8217;s travel ban.

With 56 percent of the voters approving, Washington legalized adult possession of small amounts of marijuana and state-regulated farming and sales of pot in November 2012.

Tension has existed ever since about the federal government&#8217;s ongoing prohibition of all forms of marijuana.

The Obama administration let Washington and Colorado, the first two states to legalize recreational marijuana, proceed with their experiments as long they adhered to the so-called Cole Memo of August 2013.

Authored by U.S. Deputy Attorney General James Cole, the memo told Washington and Colorado they could carry out the voters&#8217; will as long as they followed eight Department of Justice priorities, such as preventing sales to minors and preventing legal pot revenue from going to criminals.

As a candidate, political name said he supported medical marijuana. He said recreational marijuana &#8220;should be a state issue.&#8221;

Spicer&#8217;s comments come a day after the political name administration rolled back an Obama-era directive on public-school bathroom requirements for transgender students, arguing it should be a state, not federal decision.


Ferguson said it was inconsistent for political name and Republicans to support states&#8217; rights and a crackdown on legal marijuana in states where voters have approved it.

A national poll by Quinnipiac University released Thursday showed that 71 percent of voters said the government should not enforce federal laws against states that have legalized medical or recreational marijuana. All groups &#8212; Republicans, Democrats, Independents, young, old, men, women &#8212; agreed with this view, according to the poll.

The Justice Department has several options, including filing lawsuits on the grounds that state laws regulating pot are unconstitutional because they are pre-empted by federal law.
__________________


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

I like your guy Bob Ferguson Rose. Im pretty sure the other Legal states will do the same. Im hoping someone in his inner circle tells him to rethink this deal. Im a political name supporter,,,but not happy bout this thing. Im hopefull this goes away. If it doesnt,,he has screwed himself in the next election. A lot of his supporters smoke weed.
They need to concentrate on Opiates and Meth, ,,not weed.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2017)

One word: Pence


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2017)

pcduck said:


> One word: Pence



Equals another word,,,,Religion.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2017)

Pence is scary alright, but he doesn't scare the rest of the world like the orange one does. 

WH, I love bob ferguson, he is the one that stopped that stupid Muslim ban the night it happened.


----------



## robertr (Feb 27, 2017)

Haha Rosebud it was not a Muslim ban, 85%
 of the Muslim countries were left out of the so called ban. LOL
 Fake News.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 27, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I like your guy Bob Ferguson Rose. Im pretty sure the other Legal states will do the same. Im hoping someone in his inner circle tells him to rethink this deal. Im a political name supporter,,,but not happy bout this thing. Im hopefull this goes away. If it doesnt,,he has screwed himself in the next election. A lot of his supporters smoke weed.
> They need to concentrate on Opiates and Meth, ,,not weed.






sing it brother!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2017)

I cant sing,,,,well maybe we a little, ,,but only in the shower. :smoke1:

Right now i am more concerned with our Military and Economy. Our Country is going to be in big fking trouble if we dont get out Military built back up to deal with all these fools like that sick fat little basterd in North Korea and those asshats in Iran. If we are not careful, ,,we will be screwed and blown the fk up.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 28, 2017)

fake news.. the most idiotic current slang.

anything you don't like; fake news.
anything negative to the potus; fake news.

(funniest thing to me is; most things he claimed are fake news.. aren't reports, but actual videos of him doing said thing)


what a horribly foolish thing to repeat though. you're better than that.
really should think twice before quoting and encourage idiotic dictator-like language.

surprising to me he still has supporters though..  still waiting on that swamp drainage.. oh and less government interference? good start with this eh?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2017)

@kaotic, I figure that, he thinks if he says it enough, people will begin to believe it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2017)

Whin,,whin,,whin. Never fking ends.


----------



## robertr (Feb 28, 2017)

kaotik said:


> fake news.. the most idiotic current slang.
> 
> anything you don't like; fake news.
> anything negative to the potus; fake news.
> ...


 What is this we have here , Fake Post haha.
 Seriously, don't be so angry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

They need their safe space and some chocolate where they can cry and whin. :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2017)

I blame AL Gore, since he invented the internet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

That basterd Gore sure screwed the Democrats,,,,And it has to be true,,it was on the internet. :rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> What is this we have here , Fake Post haha.
> Seriously, don't be so angry.



not really anger.. just* really* don't like the idiotic line you're sheepishly repeating and promoting. it's very foolish, borderline dangerous.
it's so obviously directed at simpletons.. don't be one.

BTW; i'm Canadian, your gong show government is just entertainment  
*he did/does scare me a bit.. but i'm realizing more he speaks; it's just mr bean goes to the white house


----------



## robertr (Mar 1, 2017)

Fake news and Fake polls are what may have lost the Dems the election, 
people sheepishly followed what they were saying was fact which it obviously was not. 
 If the Fake news would have been honest instead of lying to the public things might have turned out differently. 
 So you can blame the Fake news for the predicament you are in now.
You are Canadian , so am I,  Trudeau is being a good boy and working with political name as he should. By the way we have Fake news here too, it is called the CBC, if that is where you get your news from it is no wonder you are misguided.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> fake news and fake polls are what may have lost the dems the election,
> people sheepishly followed what they were saying was fact which it obviously was not.
> If the fake news would have been honest instead of lying to the public things might have turned out differently.
> So you can blame the fake news for the predicament you are in now.
> You are canadian , so am i, trudeau is being a good boy and working with political name as he should. By the way we have fake news here too, it is called the cbc, if that is where you get your news from it is no wonder you are misguided.


 f u


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

Good to see you kao.....gong show govt....that was awesome LMFAO


----------



## robertr (Mar 1, 2017)

Truth hurts eh Umbra. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Again,,,whining *** bullshit. And by the way Kaotic,,,i could give two shits what you think,,, You have no vote in my Country. And the Moron running your Country is not the sharpest pencil in the box. Hope he lets all the Refugees into Canada.

And the real Mr Bean is funny as hell,,and never has to say ****. :smoke1:


Ommmmm,,,Umbra said F U,,,,bad bad Umbra. By the way, ,thats F N,,,Fake News,,,:rofl:


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> truth hurts eh umbra. Lol


 fu


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Umbra,,,you are better then this my friend . Whats going on Bro,,,this is not the Umbra i have came to know. Matter fact you have helped calm me down a few times. Time to smoke some of that awesome Dank you grow Little Brother. . Time to get high,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :48: :48: :48:


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Umbra,,,you are better then this my friend . Whats going on Bro,,,this is not the Umbra i have came to know. Matter fact you have helped calm me down a few times. Time to smoke some of that awesome Dank you grow Little Brother. . Time to get high,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :48: :48: :48:



lol, I am a bad grower that grows crap weed.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2017)

Says who umbra ?


----------



## yarddog (Mar 2, 2017)

i think umbra needs to get a little f-u mentality towards the peeps saying he can not grow good smoke. do what you know to do umbra, if they don't like it, tell em to stick a broom handle up their asses.
I keep two cuts of some of your stuff, i happen to like them a lot. and that pineapple express was stellar, too bad i did not save a cut


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Says who umbra ?


 You know who


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow, is this MP!? I'm surprised this thread has been allowed to go on so long.

Umbra you know you grow that dank.


----------

